# Rustic Trim Build



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes I know most build projects are in another area BUT MOST aren't truely started here on the milling forum years ago from originally sawing into beautiful slabs!!!!

I've been talking with a local cafe on some rustic trim and some design inspirations so we're doing some upgrades and a new look.

A quick overview....we're going to add in some spalted floating divider tops (almost bar size, book endmatched for the length), install vertical pieces (sassafras on one side and maple the other) to resemble trees that dress the openings that you walk through, going to redress the window ledges with spalted live edge maple and the other single side opening will be in ERC.

Here's some pics....this build will be spread out but hoping to be finished in 3 wks. I started the rough sizing, grinding and sanding with the 2 end match glue up tops.

Please enjoy!!!

ERC rough drawing on ERC (the best ideas are instant):blink::laughing:
The upper piece will be the original crown moulding








Quick Clamps (actually ******* ingenuity)








Live edge trimmings








Spalted maple countertop








Liveedge book/endmatch divider top


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*More pics*

Here's a few more.....

Salvaging end extras








Rough view of endmatch








HD Kreg screws for end match pairing








Titebond III and 6 HD Kregs for the bond








Spalting closeup


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Bring It On!
Gonna be interesting!

Would this be the local restaurant where we've eaten?
e-mail coming.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

After glue up.... marked my high spots for initial grinding to flatten. Hopefully sand them Sat.

















My favorite and most important prep tool...Milwaukee 9" grinder.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I have the same grinder. You can do some major damage and wood massaging with those, and 36 grit.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice idea Tim. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Well........*

LOTS have changed from the last post....the owners changed their mind on the original plan right after I cut up the pieces.... I won't go into details BUT it will change how I do future business....I will still honor my word on the one piece they decided to use. ALL I can say is PRAISE the LORD!!! and count it ALL JOY for He is GREATER!!!!

The one piece they still want is a live edge spalted maple and black walnut sidebar table. The top is a beautiful 18" wide live edge spalted maple with the opposite live edge ripped off to make the upright backsplash. The legs are bookmatched black walnut crotch with the braces made from smaller black walnut bookmatched crotch. Both have beautiful feathering.

Here's some pics of the finishing process....waterlox original.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Well done as always, Tim.
Can't wait to see the finished product.
Sorry you are having issues with the client. After all, your work is superb. 

It gets frustrating dealing with clients, and on furniture pieces I just won't do it. I make my stuff (when the shop is up and running) and the client can take them or leave them. I must say, I've got a lot of pieces around the house, but then again, I won't build something that I wouldn't put in my own house.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is some beautiful wood Tim, and fantastic workmanship. People do things that change the way we do future business in almost everyone's career, not fun and really takes the fun out of doing business for others, but it most times does happen. One thing it does show is that you have a good heart and that is on the plus side in my book.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice work Tim. Clients can be difficult. Especially when it comes to them changing their minds. I'll bet because of the way you've handled it they'll be back to have additional work done.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks All for the comments.

I got final coats 5 on maple and 4 on walnut....the walnut was a coin toss as to do it or not...it had a nice 3rd coat.

Here's the pic of those coats....








and a few more close up...


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yup, ya still got it.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

that's nice work. I assume this is a bar top???


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Another step*

MidGa, yes basically a bartop/countertop with a backsplash on legs....more of a high table/countertop. 

Here's a pic of the trial run on the legs.....with ALL wild slabs (none planed or trued in thickness) there is usually a slight twist or slight bow. The trick to working with these is to always keep level guide spots and scribe to fit. This one requires both legs to be adjusted. When done the center will be level front to back and each end will be either slightly forward or tilt slightly back.

Enjoy the pics

my quick sketch








close reality match
















corner








more beauty


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm gonna have to get you dialed into epoxy. It fills those voids where spilled drinks or dust cant be cleaned out of easily. Other than that,,,,,BEAUTIFUL!


----------

